# Guten whirlpool arm on brewzilla?



## Bomber Rock (10/8/19)

I like the look of the whirlpool arm for the guten. Any guten users have this attachment and does it work as expected?

Does anyone know if the cam lock fittings on the guten and robobrew are the same size? I have the 65L brewzilla and would like to use the whirlpool arm on this.

I understand this mixing of different brands is going to melt the simple minds of a bunch of fan boys on this forum. If this concept is too much for you, please don't bother responding to this thread


----------



## ABG (10/8/19)

The Guten is a far superior product to the Brewzilla and its accessories should never be tainted by contact with a Brewzilla. 

Shame it doesn't say what size the camlock fitting is on the KK website. I just threw a right angle stainless hose barb onto the end of the silicon hose of my Brewzilla to achieve the same result. However, a stainless arm would look much nicer. I'm watching this with interest.


----------



## cliffo (10/8/19)

This probably doesn't answer your question but I use the whirlpool arm in my 50L Braumeister using an external pump and find it works a treat.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/8/19)

Yes definitely a lot better using an external pump and have the outlet through the tap.


----------



## ABG (10/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes definitely a lot better using an external pump and have the outlet through the tap.
> View attachment 116271





Bomber Rock said:


> I understand this mixing of different brands is going to melt the simple minds of a bunch of fan boys on this forum. If this concept is too much for you, please don't bother responding to this thread


----------



## nathan2010 (11/8/19)

i use it on both my 35 and 65 works well just buy the smaller one


----------



## malt and barley blues (11/8/19)

Both the same camlock fitting, the idea to impliment it on the Robobrew 3 came from he Guten.


----------



## Bomber Rock (11/8/19)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I'll go ahead and order the attachment.



wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes definitely a lot better using an external pump and have the outlet through the tap.
> View attachment 116271


I don't have a pump I could use for this purpose. What would be the benefit of using an external pump? If the advantages are significant enough, I could purchase one as well.


----------



## Kenf (12/8/19)

Bomber Rock said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I'll go ahead and order the attachment.
> 
> I don't have a pump I could use for this purpose. What would be the benefit of using an external pump? If the advantages are significant enough, I could purchase one as well.


The 25 watt pumps are far more powerful than the fitted pumps (Guten, Brewzilla, Grainfather are 6 watt).
I use a different type of whirlpool device on my “hybrids” and the 25 watt pumps keep things moving!


----------



## jayred (12/8/19)

Just to throw a spanner in the works
Why bother whirlpooling on the robo?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/8/19)

Bomber Rock said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses. I'll go ahead and order the attachment.
> 
> I don't have a pump I could use for this purpose. What would be the benefit of using an external pump? If the advantages are significant enough, I could purchase one as well.


If you are wanting to cone the trub into the centre of the Brewzilla then you really need an external pump and use the tap as an outlet. if you only want circulate the wort while cooling then the Guten arm or some silicone tube will do it.
I use the same pump as in the Guten what kenf says is true, not really quite got the oomph but it can get a small whirlpool or circulation going.


----------



## Bomber Rock (12/8/19)

jayred said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works
> Why bother whirlpooling on the robo?


Isn't that what I'm supposed to do? I get the sense from this and WEAL's response, it's not entirely necessary? I'll try it it with the built in pump and a 90deg barb fitting on the end of the silicone hose, if only to speed up cooling.

My plan is to the pump from the kettle to the fermenter, which will be in posiitn in the fridge, using the built in pump. Any issue you guys see with that?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/8/19)

If your just wanting to speed up cooling then the built in pump is fine, the problem I see is using the built in pump and pumping it into the fermenter then you will be putting a lot of trub into the fermenter. But in saying that, some people like putting the trub into the fermenter just so they can take it out again.


----------



## Bomber Rock (12/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If your just wanting to speed up cooling then the built in pump is fine, the problem I see is using the built in pump and pumping it into the fermenter then you will be putting a lot of trub into the fermenter. But in saying that, some people like putting the trub into the fermenter just so they can take it out again.


Sorry. I know we are going off topic from the original question I posted, but, what would be the difference in pump from the bottom with the in built pump as opposed to draining, pumping from the ball valve? Why is one more likely to get trub in the first scenario? Is it due to the location of the outlet? Dammit, looks like I got to get a pump


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/8/19)

Bomber Rock said:


> Sorry. I know we are going off topic from the original question I posted, but, what would be the difference in pump from the bottom with the in built pump as opposed to draining, pumping from the ball valve? Why is one more likely to get trub in the first scenario? Is it due to the location of the outlet? Dammit, looks like I got to get a pump


It is the location of the inlet.


----------



## fdsaasdf (12/8/19)

The robobrew / brewzilla 65L whirlpools trub in a cone just fine with the inbuilt pump, no need to rig up anything externally.


----------



## Jenks023 (12/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Yes definitely a lot better using an external pump and have the outlet through the tap.
> View attachment 116271


Hi, where did you get the pump from? 
Cheers,


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/19)

Jenks023 said:


> Hi, where did you get the pump from?
> Cheers,


I got mine off a dead Robobrew 2 but both KK and KL sell them.


----------



## Mya (13/8/19)

The smaller 40L guten + whirlpool arm doesn't cone the trub at all in my experience, not enough flow to get any kind of whirlpool going, but it does provide some useful circulation while cooling.


----------



## Kenf (14/8/19)

Jenks023 said:


> Hi, where did you get the pump from?
> Cheers,


Like WEAL said both KK & KL import them. I got one from Country Brewer Toormina & the other from Cheekypeak Brewery Wodonga (they had a special with the stainless pump head). Both are KK brand by the way.


----------



## jimreevescairns (14/8/19)

Works quite well on my small Robobrew


----------



## Jenks023 (14/8/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I got mine off a dead Robobrew 2 but both KK and KL sell them.


Thanks. I will have a look.


----------



## Jenks023 (14/8/19)

Kenf said:


> Like WEAL said both KK & KL import them. I got one from Country Brewer Toormina & the other from Cheekypeak Brewery Wodonga (they had a special with the stainless pump head). Both are KK brand by the way.


Thanks.


----------



## Vazerhino (14/8/19)

Guten whirlpool arm fits and works perfectly on Robobrew 3 with internal pump. I get adequate trub cone and pump out to fermenter. No difficulties with blockages.


----------



## hotmelt (16/8/19)

Instead of buying a whirlpool arm and extra pump just raise the height of the inlet to the pump.


----------



## 2095brewer (17/8/19)

WEAL. When you use the external pump/whirlpool setup do you still have the helix attached or have you flicked that with this method now? Thanks.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/8/19)

2095brewer said:


> WEAL. When you use the external pump/whirlpool setup do you still have the helix attached or have you flicked that with this method now? Thanks.


External pump is not really a solution, the aim is to transfer good clear wort into the fermenter leaving the break material and hop debris in the kettle. The helix is a top idea, if you are using 'no chill' you will get clear wort but as the wort cools the break material shows itself. I don't give up on things, there has to be a simple solution, I have tried a few different methods using the helix (including the external pump) but hopefully the method I used on my last transfer may be the way to go in getting as much clear wort as possible out of the kettle into the fermenter.


----------

